# Human morality



## ThePrepDerp

Major question for all preppers: if someone is running, not armed and is screaming for help, are you really gonna kill him? NO. you help him. Back to health and care for him! Don't just shoot a gun for the f--k of it! Human life is important! Help him! Next, if someone is armed, but isn't carrying his gun, has a gas mask, has a BoB on his back, and is prepared but he has his hands on his head: are you gonna kill him and loot his corpse?! Really, really think about this!


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## tsrwivey

I have no clue what you're talking about, do you? Everyone here puts a high value on human life in general, & the lives of our loved ones specifically. We have no intentions of stealing from others to provide for ourselves or our family. That's why we prep.


----------



## machinist

What kind of situation are you thinking about? Need more background to understand your question exactly, but no, I don't know anyone who would shoot another person for no good reason.


----------



## helicopter5472

Wow, you must live in Chicago, Last I knew we are not absentminded killers here...


----------



## ras1219como

This post doesn't make much sense. Can you put your question into some sort of context? 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## readytogo

*Wow.*

They probably have the wrong forum, I hope.


----------



## hashbrown

Zombie killing forum is over there>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## camo2460

prepderp, I'm not trying to be mean, but my question to you is, what kind of people do you think we are? While there are people in this world who take delight in killing, they're called Psychopaths, and I think that I'm pretty safe in saying that there are none on this board. We all want to help as much as we can, and will, but obviously our family is first and foremost.


----------



## 101airborne

ThePrepDerp said:


> are you really gonna kill him? NO. you help him. Back to health and care for him!
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


 Unless he/she is a threat to me and mine, NO I won't just shoot him/her out of hand. I may shoot to warn but doubt I'd waste ammo.

But if you think I'm the government and am going to feed, shelter and care for them your crazy! I'll make sure they carry their selves on down the road.

If things have gotten that bad I'm going to reserve my precious assets for me and mine.


----------



## ThePrepDerp

Thanks... Faith in humanity has been restored 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## ThePrepDerp

It's great you aren't the insane guys on that stupid show.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## VoorTrekker

What is a "Derp?"


----------



## Grimm

VoorTrekker said:


> What is a "Derp?"


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=derp



> A simple, undefined reply when an ignorant comment or action is made. Brought to life in the South Park series, when Mr. Derp made a guest apperance at South Park Elementary as the chef for a day, followed by hitting himself in the head with a hammer and exclaiming "Derp!"


----------



## alwaysready

ThePrepDerp said:


> It's great you aren't the insane guys on that stupid show.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


No we're not. What lead you to assume that in the first place?:dunno::scratch


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

Shoot only to stop him from running to his friends telling them what we have...


----------



## Geek999

Well, most of us are not insane.


----------



## hiwall

Depends if I am trying to conserve ammo or not.


----------



## Ezmerelda

ThePrepDerp said:


> if someone is armed, but isn't carrying his gun, has a gas mask, has a BoB on his back, and is prepared but he has his hands on his head: are you gonna kill him and loot his corpse?!


Dude, take a break from Day Z for a while, the lines are getting blurred for you.


----------



## ThePrepDerp

Really sorry, really sorry, I was watching some doomsday preppers when I started prepping and saw how sadistic and murder hungry some of them are and was pissed. Once again, my apologies 


"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## ThePrepDerp

This thread actually turned out to be pretty funny (thanks Vook XD) despite the grim subject matter. Well I'm ready to move on and actually do some preppin'


"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## Grimm

ThePrepDerp said:


> This thread actually turned out to be pretty funny (thanks Vook XD) despite *the grim subject matter*. Well I'm ready to move on and actually do some preppin'
> 
> "I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?"
> -My Grandfather


What's wrong with my subject...?!


----------



## Sentry18

Doomsday Preppers is not representative of us at all. We are far more maniacal than that. Those guys don't have near enough guns and are way too docile. Personally I plan on starting up a new post-apocalyptic military type unit and take over the entire Midwest with my best friend. But then after years of killing I will see the error of my ways and fight for justice as the computer program created to kill the power grid become sentient and... Wait a minute that might be a TV show. Yep, that was a TV show. Never mind.


----------



## Geek999

Sentry18 said:


> Doomsday Preppers is not representative of us at all. We are far more maniacal than that. Those guys don't have near enough guns and are way too docile. Personally I plan on starting up a new post-apocalyptic military type unit and take over the entire Midwest with my best friend. But then after years of killing I will see the error of my ways and fight for justice as the computer program created to kill the power grid become sentient and... Wait a minute that might be a TV show. Yep, that was a TV show. Never mind.


You need an emoticon on that so I can tell whether you are serious or joking.


----------



## Sentry18

Oh I am just joking.


----------



## Country Living

Sentry18 said:


> Oh I am just joking.


As he says with a   and a  .

I still think we need to take up a collection and move Sentry to Texas because would fit in so well here. I'll start with a donation of $.27. Anyone.... Anyone....?


----------



## Grimm

Country Living said:


> As he says with a   and a  .
> 
> I still think we need to take up a collection and move Sentry to Texas because would fit in so well here. I'll start with a donation of $.27. Anyone.... Anyone....?


NO! Move him here to Cali. He can help clear out the _liberal pot smoking hippies_.


----------



## weedygarden

ThePrepDerp said:


> Major question for all preppers: if someone is running, not armed and is screaming for help, are you really gonna kill him? NO. you help him. Back to health and care for him! Don't just shoot a gun for the f--k of it! Human life is important! Help him! Next, if someone is armed, but isn't carrying his gun, has a gas mask, has a BoB on his back, and is prepared but he has his hands on his head: are you gonna kill him and loot his corpse?! Really, really think about this!
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I read this and thought of your post titled, "Help!". If I was tired and irritable, I might want to shoot! I have a low tolerance for hysteria. Very low! That is why I am a prepper. Hysteria and drama are two things that I have worked hard to get out of my life. So someone running and screaming for help is just about as irritating as it gets for me.

Can you need help and get it from me? Yes. But not if you are acting like this.

Can I help people? I have many, many times in my life, but not hysterical people. If someone were in my presence in a real SHTF situation and they got hysterical, I might have to slap them, something I have never done to another human being in my life. I think of it as being one of the situations to think about and to mentally prepare for, hysterical people.

Part of preparedness is psychological preparedness. Someone being desperate and hysterical really irritates me. I know there will be people who will not be prepared to get through one day, let alone the long term, and they think because they are yelling help, the rest of us should be good and kindly and just HELP them. I have known people who, when the economy was at its best, were always looking for hand outs.

When I think of hysteria, the picture that comes to mind is someone drowning and someone jumping in to save them and they both drown. When it comes to prepping, if someone is really desperate and thinks I have something or can HELP them, I know it will be a HUGE detriment to me.

Really, I would not kill him or her, but I would want to get the heck away from them as fast as I could.

I recently had someone call me early in the morning, waking me up, hysterical because they hadn't taken care of business and wanted me to help them. They did not get a warm reception from me. In fact, the person hasn't called me since, and I expect I won't hear from them for a long, long while, maybe until they want HELP again.

Please, get your head on straight. Lose the hysteria on this forum. Breathe!


----------



## hiwall

> He can help clear out the liberal pot smoking hippies.


Grimm that would only leave a dozen people left in the whole state.


----------



## Grimm

hiwall said:


> Grimm that would only leave a dozen people left in the whole state.


Exactly.


----------



## Sentry18

I don't think even the DHS has enough ammo to make that happen.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Sentry18 said:


> I don't think even the DHS has enough ammo to make that happen.


Might have to call in the USDA.


----------



## Sentry18

Nope, they get their ammo from the DHS too.


----------



## LincTex

Country Living said:


> I still think we need to take up a collection and move Sentry to Texas because would fit in so well here.


All conservatives welcome in Texas!!
Since he's Hispanic he will REALLY fit in here. 
No one will EVER give him crap for celebrating Cinco de Mayo 



Sentry18 said:


> Nope, they get their ammo from the DHS too.


Then we can get it from NOAA, Fish & Game, AND the Social Security Administration!


----------



## Sentry18

I will move to texas if you promise to make it snow all winter (and I don't mean dustings, I mean real snow) and never let it get warmer than 75 degrees for 8 months out of the year. Otherwise I will just have to enjoy the awesomeness that is the Midwest. 

Besides being spanish up here is somewhat unique, down there I would just get hassled by liberals in Dallas wanting to give me free money and entitlements without working for them or paying any taxes. Yuck!


----------



## ThePrepDerp

weedygarden said:


> I read this and thought of your post titled, "Help!". If I was tired and irritable, I might want to shoot! I have a low tolerance for hysteria. Very low! That is why I am a prepper. Hysteria and drama are two things that I have worked hard to get out of my life. So someone running and screaming for help is just about as irritating as it gets for me.
> 
> Can you need help and get it from me? Yes. But not if you are acting like this.
> 
> Can I help people? I have many, many times in my life, but not hysterical people. If someone were in my presence in a real SHTF situation and they got hysterical, I might have to slap them, something I have never done to another human being in my life. I think of it as being one of the situations to think about and to mentally prepare for, hysterical people.
> 
> Part of preparedness is psychological preparedness. Someone being desperate and hysterical really irritates me. I know there will be people who will not be prepared to get through one day, let alone the long term, and they think because they are yelling help, the rest of us should be good and kindly and just HELP them. I have known people who, when the economy was at its best, were always looking for hand outs.
> 
> When I think of hysteria, the picture that comes to mind is someone drowning and someone jumping in to save them and they both drown. When it comes to prepping, if someone is really desperate and thinks I have something or can HELP them, I know it will be a HUGE detriment to me.
> 
> Really, I would not kill him or her, but I would want to get the heck away from them as fast as I could.
> 
> I recently had someone call me early in the morning, waking me up, hysterical because they hadn't taken care of business and wanted me to help them. They did not get a warm reception from me. In fact, the person hasn't called me since, and I expect I won't hear from them for a long, long while, maybe until they want HELP again.
> 
> Please, get your head on straight. Lose the hysteria on this forum. Breathe!


I am extremely sorry sir.

"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## ThePrepDerp

Grimm said:


> What's wrong with my subject...?!


You know what I mean 

"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## ThePrepDerp

By the way still sorry but can we please move on? I've learned my lesson. PLEASE? I'm sorry sincerely, but come on guys. 


"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## Grimm

ThePrepDerp said:


> I am extremely sorry sir.
> 
> "I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?"
> -My Grandfather


Not "sir". Ma'am. Weedy is a lady if I am correct.


----------



## ThePrepDerp

weedygarden said:


> I read this and thought of your post titled, "Help!". If I was tired and irritable, I might want to shoot! I have a low tolerance for hysteria. Very low! That is why I am a prepper. Hysteria and drama are two things that I have worked hard to get out of my life. So someone running and screaming for help is just about as irritating as it gets for me.
> 
> Can you need help and get it from me? Yes. But not if you are acting like this.
> 
> Can I help people? I have many, many times in my life, but not hysterical people. If someone were in my presence in a real SHTF situation and they got hysterical, I might have to slap them, something I have never done to another human being in my life. I think of it as being one of the situations to think about and to mentally prepare for, hysterical people.
> 
> Part of preparedness is psychological preparedness. Someone being desperate and hysterical really irritates me. I know there will be people who will not be prepared to get through one day, let alone the long term, and they think because they are yelling help, the rest of us should be good and kindly and just HELP them. I have known people who, when the economy was at its best, were always looking for hand outs.
> 
> When I think of hysteria, the picture that comes to mind is someone drowning and someone jumping in to save them and they both drown. When it comes to prepping, if someone is really desperate and thinks I have something or can HELP them, I know it will be a HUGE detriment to me.
> 
> Really, I would not kill him or her, but I would want to get the heck away from them as fast as I could.
> 
> I recently had someone call me early in the morning, waking me up, hysterical because they hadn't taken care of business and wanted me to help them. They did not get a warm reception from me. In fact, the person hasn't called me since, and I expect I won't hear from them for a long, long while, maybe until they want HELP again.
> 
> Please, get your head on straight. Lose the hysteria on this forum. Breathe!


Sorry ma'am. I don't know all that much about prepping yet. Was definitely a bad idea to do this.

"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## Grimm

ThePrepDerp said:


> By the way still sorry but can we please move on? I've learned my lesson. PLEASE? I'm sorry sincerely, but come on guys.
> 
> "I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?"
> -My Grandfather


You have to have thick skin to hang with the big dogs like Sentry. Everyone here has a dark sense of humor and may come across as mean or harsh. Let it just roll off your back like a drop of water on a duck.


----------



## ThePrepDerp

Grimm said:


> You have to have thick skin to hang with the big dogs like Sentry. Everyone here has a dark sense of humor and may come across as mean or harsh. Let it just roll off your back like a drop of water on a duck.


Thank you... I gotta go get a melatonin.... JK

"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## Grimm

ThePrepDerp said:


> Thank you... I gotta go get a melatonin.... JK
> 
> "I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?"
> -My Grandfather


Just take everything in stride and try not to burn out on prepping. Too many people jump in before they really understand and burn out like a match dipped in gasoline- hot and fast to nothing but cinders.



Some of the long timers here take breaks from prepping to allow themselves to recharge and live life.


----------



## Geek999

Grimm said:


> You have to have thick skin to hang with the big dogs like Sentry. Everyone here has a dark sense of humor and may come across as mean or harsh. Let it just roll off your back like a drop of water on a duck.


Nah, we are mean and harsh.


----------



## Grimm

Geek999 said:


> Nah, we are mean and harsh.


Well, don't scare the noob off with the truth! Let us have it to play with for a bit before scaring it off!

You are no fun!


----------



## ThePrepDerp

Grimm said:


> Well, don't scare the noob off with the truth! Let us have it to play with for a bit before scaring it off!
> 
> You are no fun!


I'm not an animal! (Proceeds to marvel over fire with awe, scavenge for food, laugh at childish simple humor and otherwise being idiotic)

"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## machinist

I had my doubts about this crowd for a long time, but just kinda sat back to observe. Yup, still go doubts...


----------



## weedygarden

ThePrepDerp said:


> Sorry ma'am. I don't know all that much about prepping yet. Was definitely a bad idea to do this.
> 
> "I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?"
> -My Grandfather


I am not one who tries to hurt people's feelings, but my real thoughts on the whole forum is learning many things, one being what to do and what not to do.

A big component of being in a SHTF situation will be stealth. If it is someone's natural reaction to get overly excited, they could blow it for themselves, their group, their supplies.


----------



## Geek999

On the other hand, I don't think a newbie to prepping should be worrying about SHTF. He should be worried about stuff like natural disasters or other short term events.

If his car breaks down in a snow storm, who cares if the world is still functioning quite well? He needs to take care of himself. Until he can take care of the simple stuff the SHTF scenarios are simply overwhelming.

Derp: Go to the kitchen, get some 30 gallon trash bags and some Ziplock bags in a couple sizes. Throw them in your BOB. You've just improved your BOB and it cost nothing.


----------



## Grimm

Geek999 said:


> On the other hand, I don't think a newbie to prepping should be worrying about SHTF. He should be worried about stuff like natural disasters or other short term events.
> 
> If his car breaks down in a snow storm, who cares if the world is still functioning quite well? He needs to take care of himself. Until he can take care of the simple stuff the SHTF scenarios are simply overwhelming.
> 
> Derp: Go to the kitchen, get some 30 gallon trash bags and some Ziplock bags in a couple sizes. Throw them in your BOB. You've just improved your BOB and it cost nothing.


You might have to explain to him what the uses of these items are. He is only 17.


----------



## Country Living

It's time to grab a cold beer, head to the porch swing, enjoy the night sounds from the lake, and ponder Sentry being "un perro grande".


----------



## 21601mom

Grimm said:


> NO! Move him here to Cali. He can help clear out the _liberal pot smoking hippies_.


If I could get Sentry AND Grimm to move to TX, I might just pay their moving expenses!


----------



## alwaysready

Grimm said:


> You have to have thick skin to hang with the big dogs like Sentry. Everyone here has a dark sense of humor and may come across as mean or harsh. Let it just roll off your back like a drop of water on a duck.


Good advice stick around you will be okay if you really want to prep this is the place. We have more valuable information here than The Library of Congress. Take your time read the archives and enjoy yourself. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## LincTex

ThePrepDerp said:


> I'm not an animal!


----------



## tsrwivey

Sentry we have snow!!! Amarillo gets nearly 20 inches of snow a year. We have it all in Texas. There's 50 acres on the river coming up for sale . Your bunch would love it there fishing, canoeing, swimming, hunting, zip lines, fouwheelers, mudding, etc. we'd have the whole bunch of ya turned into ******** in no time.


----------



## ckmotley

I wouldn't think twice about killing someone if it came to protecting or providing for my family.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## HardCider

Sentry18 said:


> Nope, they get their ammo from the DHS too.


They could get all they need from our State Police. They could also borrow their new armored personnel, minefield resistant Lenco Bearcat G3. They just picked up about 165 of those from DOD. The tax increases we will have to get just to put diesel fuel in them(5 mpg) will bankrupt us


----------



## BillS

ThePrepDerp said:


> Major question for all preppers: if someone is running, not armed and is screaming for help, are you really gonna kill him? NO. you help him. Back to health and care for him! Don't just shoot a gun for the f--k of it! Human life is important! Help him! Next, if someone is armed, but isn't carrying his gun, has a gas mask, has a BoB on his back, and is prepared but he has his hands on his head: are you gonna kill him and loot his corpse?! Really, really think about this!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


If it's a post-collapse situation he'd better not continue to run towards me or I'd consider him a threat to my life. It isn't that I don't value human life, I value my own as well.

My food and my other supplies are limited. I can't help everyone who needs help. Only an estimated 3% of the population is prepping and less than half of preppers have a year's supply of food.

If I'm forced to kill someone in self-defense then yes, I'd check to see if he had anything worthwhile. As bad as that sounds to some people, it's only common sense.

No, I wouldn't kill someone so I could rob them.


----------



## weedygarden

ThePrepDerp said:


> Major question for all preppers: if someone is running, not armed and is screaming for help, are you really gonna kill him? NO. you help him. Back to health and care for him! Don't just shoot a gun for the f--k of it! Human life is important! Help him! Next, if someone is armed, but isn't carrying his gun, has a gas mask, has a BoB on his back, and is prepared but he has his hands on his head: are you gonna kill him and loot his corpse?! Really, really think about this!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I think there have been many life and death situations where people have been running. I think the real thing to learn is to be quiet. Don't go running around screaming. It might draw the wrong person's or people's attention.


----------



## TheLazyL

ThePrepDerp said:


> Major question for all preppers: if someone is running, not armed and is screaming for help, are you really gonna kill him? ... you help him. ..., if someone is armed, but isn't carrying his gun, has a gas mask, has a BoB on his back, and is prepared but he has his hands on his head: are you gonna kill him and loot his corpse?! ...


I was catching up on "The Walking Dead". There was a scene that bothered me a bit.

Rick, Carl & Michonne where driving towards a town to get supplies for their group. They passed a young male with a large red backpack. The male started running after them yelling for help. Rick, Carl & Michonne didn't even acknowledge the male's existent.

Rick, Carl & Michonne's car got stuck driving around some abandoned vehicles. As they free the car the same male with the large red backpack walks around the roadway curve, see them and starts yelling again for help as he runs towards them. Again Rick, Carl & Michonne fail to acknowledge the male's existent.

Several hours later Rick, Carl & Michonne are making the return trip back to the group. In the roadway is blood smears, intestines and a large red backpack. They stop briefly to snag the red backpack before proceeding on their way.

My first thoughts were how could they be so cruel? The male could have made a contribution to their group!

On further thought the male could have been part of a hijack attempt, or worst. If they did stop and offered him shelter would he be the weak link that caused injury or death to the rest of the group? They didn't know and it wasn't worth the risk?

But they were practical. Evidence showed that the red backpack was abandoned and why waste perfectly good supplies?


----------



## weedygarden

TheLazyL said:


> I was catching up on "The Walking Dead". There was a scene that bothered me a bit.
> 
> Several hours later Rick, Carl & Michonne are making the return trip back to the group. In the roadway is blood smears, intestines and a large red backpack. They stop briefly to snag the red backpack before proceeding on their way.
> 
> My first thoughts were how could they be so cruel? The male could have made a contribution to their group!
> 
> On further thought the male could have been part of a hijack attempt, or worst. If they did stop and offered him shelter would he be the weak link that caused injury or death to the rest of the group? They didn't know and it wasn't worth the risk?
> 
> But they were practical. Evidence showed that the red backpack was abandoned and why waste perfectly good supplies?


In a few movies, such as "The Road" there are scenes where someone comes out and approach people as a ruse for others who are hiding, waiting to attack. Also, people that we don't know may have all kinds of plans that would be against us.


----------



## Padre

ThePrepDerp said:


> Major question for all preppers: if someone is running, not armed and is screaming for help, are you really gonna kill him? NO. you help him. Back to health and care for him!


So....just to throw a monkey in the wrench for the hell of it.....

I think this post AND the responses, demonstrates the importance of really thinking through scenarios based on reasoned and well thought out moral principles rather than EMOTION. EMOTION will get you KILLED!

I posted a thread about this and a recent media circus and everyone was distracted by the current events story. I have an opinion on the story but will not even mention the name of that place lest we get sidetracked.

My point was this: IT IS A DUMB EMOTIONAL RESPONSE TO JUDGE A UNARMED PERSON NOT DANGEROUS.

IT IS A DUMB EMOTIONALLY CHARGED QUESTION TO SUGGEST AN UNARMED PERSON RUNNING TOWARD YOU AND NOT PROVIDE ANY CONTEXT.

IT IS ALSO A DUMB EMOTIONAL RESPONSE TO TAKE OFFENSE AT BEING LABELED MURDERS, and CATEGORICALLY RULE OUT FORCE OF ARMS.

Don't we all shout the mantra: guns don't kill people, people kill people.

Well, an unarmed person can kill you, especially if you let them within the useful standoff radius of a handgun.

Is the person big or small, male or female, fit or obese, young, old, or adult? Alone or with others? Don't these questions matter before you decide upon a course of action? What about if there are two, three, a dozen, unarmed people running at you?

Also...aside from those who mean to do you violence but have no VISIBLE weapon with which to do so, there is the reality of DISEASE (does that ring a bell to anyone?), as well as the issues of OPSEC, group cohesion, and trustworthiness.

So they don't have a weapon...and they don't try to kill you (immediately) using the most lethal weapon the human mind, in concert with some other tool...are you equipped to post a guard 24/7? or restrain the person? or are you willing to go to sleep with her in proximity to you and your family?

No... I am not itching to kill people but as I posted here: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/shoot-no-shoot-25696/

and Prepper Journal writes about here:
http://www.theprepperjournal.com/2014/08/27/do-you-shoot-imaginary-bad-guy-isnt-shows/

when things get desperate hostiles may not be your run of the mill mutant zombie bikers with a blood lust. They may be ordinary sick, hungry, desperate people. And while I prep to help these people, I am willing to use force to ensure that any help I render is safe for me and mine.


----------

